# سؤال عن الgray sector )gray code)



## asmaa mostafa (16 مارس 2012)

لو سمحتو عاوزة اعرف الفرق بين الgray code and straight binary code وايه الاختلاف بينهم وايه الافضل فيهم وليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وايه مشكله التغير اللى بيحصل ف الgray??

ارجو الرد والمساعدة


----------



## ميكاترونكس مان (30 مارس 2012)

Gray code is where only one bit changes at a time. Binary code is where one or more bits change at a time. An example, for three bits, with binary on the left and gray on the right, with the changing bits underlined...
000 000 
001 001 
010 011 
011 010 
100 110 
101 111 
110 101 
111 100 
000 000 _Repeating..._
The advantage of binary code is that it is easy to convert to a numeric value. The advantage of gray code is that it makes very stable position digitizers, because only one bit changes at a time, resulting in uncertainty of only one bit.


----------

